# Northern Property REIT (NPR.UN)



## feetfats (Jan 3, 2013)

I've held NPR for a while now and am down about 8%. I am considering selling. What do you guys think?


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

i think your loco. j/k

you would sell NPR and buy what? or would you just sit on the cash and collect no divy?

I have been buying NPR every drop under $26. They have steady income, safe divy and good management. It just brings a steady flow of cash into my RESP and i rarely watch it.
To me , its just a good solid REIT to own. one of the best IMO.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I also hold and like NPR. Great long term hold IMO. I have no plans on selling any of my REIT holdings despite their performance of late - happy to DRIP shares at a discount.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

More units, more acquisitions and lower price. Time to buy.
http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=63745124&qm_symbol=NPR.UN


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

Do you want to sell because you're down 8% or because the company's operations and performance have moved in a direction that is no longer aligned with your investment objectives?


----------



## feetfats (Jan 3, 2013)

I think I just get sorta twitchy when stocks go down. Sometimes a guy just needs a reminder.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, a lot of investors got "twitchy" in the market crash of 2008-2009 and liquidated their investment portfolios.


----------



## feetfats (Jan 3, 2013)

Jon_Snow said:


> Unfortunately, a lot of investors got "twitchy" in the market crash of 2008-2009 and liquidated their investment portfolios.


I'm still learning but I didn't hit the sell button.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

No worries, I am still deep in learning mode as well.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

We all are....it's a very hard habit to fully break.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

I think it's time to buy reits not sell.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

Homerhomer said:


> I think it's time to buy reits not sell.


Agreed.

Selling simply because the stock is down will only lead to long-term regret. If one is an investor, it is important to keep in mind that one invests in the company, not solely its stock price. Of course, one can trade (that is, book _some_ profits and repurchase at lower prices) a long-term holding. But an investor's exit strategy should be based on a stock approaching full value or the company itself no longer performing in alignment with the investor's strategy. I would argue that REITs are far from fair or over valued positions right now.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

The only thing I know about NPR is that I live in one of their rental buildings and the local managers are a bunch of assholes. But I guess that means the company might pass the "horrible to their customers = great stock" test, like Rogers et. al...


----------



## feetfats (Jan 3, 2013)

peterk said:


> The only thing I know about NPR is that I live in one of their rental buildings and the local managers are a bunch of assholes. But I guess that means the company might pass the "horrible to their customers = great stock" test, like Rogers et. al...


I've certainly heard this about NPR as well. I do own a rental property though so I can understand why the managers could be that way after dealing with crappy tenants and they may start to paint everyone with the same brush.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts on what the end of the stapled structure might mean for NPR? Probably not much, but I'm interested in other's thoughts.


----------



## NoWayMe (Nov 25, 2013)

NPR.UN has been coming down again lately from a higher point of mid-29s to now mid-27s. Picked up another 150 shares of this one and will continue to do so if it drops significantly more.


----------



## feetfats (Jan 3, 2013)

Can anyone provide some insight on the recent price drop?


----------



## banjopete (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll go out on a limb and suggest that people are worried that anything tied to jobs and housing in oil rich areas are betting on a significant slowdown over the next year. Just a hunch though.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree with that as well. NPR owns in Fort Mcmurray, and if capital projects get cancelled, some people think Fort Mcmurray will be a ghost town.
I'll keep checking the financials but I like the lower price. Bigger DRiPs.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

daddybigbucks said:


> I agree with that as well. *NPR owns in Fort Mcmurray, and if capital projects get cancelled, some people think Fort Mcmurray will be a ghost town.*I'll keep checking the financials but I like the lower price. Bigger DRiPs.


 ... this REIT wouldn't act like TPH.un, would it?


----------



## feetfats (Jan 3, 2013)

banjopete said:


> I'll go out on a limb and suggest that people are worried that anything tied to jobs and housing in oil rich areas are betting on a significant slowdown over the next year. Just a hunch though.


I sure don't understand all this oil panic lately. The demand for oil just keeps growing. It's funny because I remember people freaking out that we were running out of oil not so long ago.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

NPR is fairly well diversified but they do have a lot of energy exposure. Some REITs in general haven't performed all that well in the last few months - D.UN, etc. I'm still holding this name, but it's been one of my laggards.

I like the business, geographic locations, etc. but I just wish the share price would cooperate!

They should hold up better then Temple - multi-residential leases vs Hotel / daily contracts.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like price is stable during last month.... looking attractive/.....


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Taking a beating again today on a new deal. I'm glad I got rid of this one a while back.

http://www.canadianbusiness.com/bus...-true-north-apartments-and-4650-other-suites/


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am looking for 1000 shares,have not decided on price yet



https://research.tdwaterhouse.ca/research/Stocks/NewsArticle/ca/NPR.UN?documentKey=100-222c7921-1


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

19.62 for 1000


----------



## besmartrich (Jan 11, 2015)

I am quite interested in initiating my position on this. I think it is greatly valued at this time. What do you guys think?


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Under 19.00/share now
Seems like a good entry point.


----------

